# ماهي أفضل دولة لأخذ دورات في الأجهزة الطبية



## إمبراطور (24 نوفمبر 2007)

أنا أدرس بجامعة لسودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا
قسم الهندسة الطبية لسنة الرابعة ولدينا برنامج رحلة علمية لأخذ دورت في هذا المجال في نهاية السنة من المقترح أن نذهب إلى ماليزيا أو تركيا
وأريد إقتراحاتكم لدول أخرى بحيث تكون متقدمة في الهندسة الطبية بشرط ألاتكون مكلفة ماديا
وإذا أمكن معلومات عن الدولة والجامعات ونظام الدورات


----------



## مهموم اليمن (25 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله
احسن دوله هى مصر وهى قريبه منكم ورخيصة..... وانا متخرج من جامعة السودان واريد ان اسالك هل تم افتتاح ماجستير للهندسة الطبية فى نفس الجامعة ؟؟؟؟ ارجوا افادتى حالا. مع الشكر
عبد الله حسين


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 نوفمبر 2007)

اعتقد الصومال هي احسن دولة في مجال الهندسة الطبية .

تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## مجرد انسان (29 نوفمبر 2007)

التحايا للجالسين على نيران الاشواق 
بالمناسبة اخي العزيز لا يوجد تدريب بشكل متكامل لمجرد فترة زمنية وجيزة شهر واحد اوحتى شهربن لان الزمن سيصبح قصير للمحاولة الحصول على اكبر قدر من المعلومات فتمسح اولاها بتاليها ولا تجد منها المفيد الكثير والضائع بشكل اكثر لذا اخي المؤقر اقترح عليك ان توفر مصاريف هذه الرحلة الى وقت لاحق اي ما بعد التخرج انشاء الله 
اما بالنسبة للاخ عبد الله حسين فان الماجستير للهندسة الطبية الحيوية اصبح متاح
تحياتي الى مبدعي الهندسة الطبية بجامعة السودان 
ودمتم


----------



## ف ر و ح ة (29 نوفمبر 2007)

هاي شنو إمبراطور 
انتوا يسوللكم دورات علمية للخارج !!! زين هاي على حساب الجامعة لو على حسابكم الخاص؟؟:57: 
ارجو ان تعطي كل المعلومات بخصوص هذا الموضوع 
لان هاي فكرة كلش حلوة ويا ريت تتطبق عدنة لان اني من العراق وماكو عدنة هيجي شي :18:

ارجو الكتابة باللغة الكتب ليتسنى للجميع فهمه .
مشرف القسم


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*افضل دوله*

اعتقد مصر متقدمه في هذا المجال


----------



## مهموم اليمن (3 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله
اشكرك -اخ شكرى - على هذا الكلام الاعتباطى ////:71:


----------



## مهموم اليمن (9 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله 
الاخ مجرد انسان...... بعد التحيّة....
ارسلت اليك رسالة عبر بريدك فى المنتدى ..ارجوا الدخول اليها
مع خالص الشكر.....
اخوك/ عبد الله حسين


----------



## omer (12 ديسمبر 2007)

أعتقد أحسن دولة في هذا المجال هي تركيا


----------



## omer (12 ديسمبر 2007)

أنا أيضا خريج جامعة الشودان أول دفعة و أنصحك أذا كان الرحلة علي حساب الجامعة أن تذهبو ألي تركيا:32:


----------



## إمبراطور (26 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورين على الردود
الأخ فروحة الرحلة ليست على حساب الجامعة إحنا هنعمل بمجهد خاص على الحصول على دعم من الشركات والمؤسسات الحكومية
والتنظيم بكون كمان مجهودنا لازم أول شي تخاطب سفارة البلد الي عايز تسافر ليه وتخاطب الجامعات وتاخد منها موافقة وزمن الكورسات


صح مصر قريبة ورخيصة بس بالنسبة لينا دي رحلة العمر مصر يمكن أي واحد يمشيها بمجهد شخصي عشان كدة فضلنا نمشي دولة متقدمة أكتر من مصر
يمكن تركيا متقدمة في المجال ده اكتر من ماليزيا وتقريبا نفس التكلفة


----------



## محمد الواثق (19 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم .انا طالب سوداني ادرس بروسيا والان بروسيا البيضاء .واري ان من افضل الدول هي روسيا وحتي من كل النواحي . فهي يكفي انها مصنعة لاجهزتها المستخدمة هنا بجميع المرافق الطبية .وفي عدد من الدول الخليجية .. 
واستطع افادتكم ببعض المعلومات اذا اردتم اذ اني ساتخرج قريبا باذن الله .....mode_22_22***********


----------



## محمد الواثق (19 يناير 2008)

وسائل الاتصال مخالفة لشروط التسجيل .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 يناير 2008)

مهموم اليمن قال:


> بسم الله
> اشكرك -اخ شكرى - على هذا الكلام الاعتباطى ////:71:



نلاحظ مما سبق ان كل فرد يقول هذا المكان او ذاك افضل واحسن وارقى .

اخواني الاعزاء انا من رائ الدراسة والاطلاع والتفوق يعتمد على المهندس ذاته .

كثير من المهندسين تخرجوا من جامعات ليست عريقة واصبحوا ذات شأن يفتخر بهم .

البغدادي


----------



## tdm (10 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
كيفكم 
ممكن تتكلمو عن شروط الماجستير 
وكيف ابي اتواصل مع اي جامعة مثلا في تركيااااااا

وشكرا


----------



## د. احمد البوريني (7 أبريل 2011)

الاردن اكاديمية ارادة الدولية للتدريب البوطبي تخصص فقط اجهزة طبية


----------



## الباشمهندسة الطبية (23 أبريل 2011)

طبعا ماليزيا وبلا منازع بس انا سمعت انو في مشكلة في السفر الى هناك .لو حلت المشكلة انصحكم بعدم التردد


----------

